# Pics request of evenTT



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

Since I'm abroad I can't be there 

Please post up tons of pics! 

Cheers!


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Gates haven't even opened yet .... Sure the pics will flood in by 6/7 o clock tonight.


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

tonksy26 said:


> Gates haven't even opened yet .... Sure the pics will flood in by 6/7 o clock tonight.


I know, I'm only an hour ahead here but still thought I'd get my request in early 

Kinda jealous, even though Italy's Lake Garda is a beautiful place to be.

Missing my car ... driving a Zafira here LOL


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Marty said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > Gates haven't even opened yet .... Sure the pics will flood in by 6/7 o clock tonight.
> ...


pity you couldn't make it the track drive was a top experience. .chance to fully open the taps on the TT. Some great speeds achieved by some. Let's hope we can do the same next year as well.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Templar said:


> pity you couldn't make it the track drive was a top experience. .chance to fully open the taps on the TT. Some great speeds achieved by some. Let's hope we can do the same next year as well.


 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:    :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Templar said:


> Marty said:
> 
> 
> > tonksy26 said:
> ...


+1 that test track was great fun i was on the 10-30 trip with only 10 cars at one time i looked down at the speedo it was showing 140


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

jamman said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > pity you couldn't make it the track drive was a top experience. .chance to fully open the taps on the TT. Some great speeds achieved by some. Let's hope we can do the same next year as well.
> ...


Mate, you'd have loved it. I believe there were around 80+ cars this year. Sure there'll be loads of pics uploaded later.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Picture of mine on the day.
http://twitter.com/BartonTTR/status/351 ... 32/photo/1


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

It was good fun. It's a shame they forbid cameras on the test track. Car cam footage to follow later


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

If I'd known we were going to be batting round the track that quick I would've brought a gopro with me. Never mind.

I've started another thread for peeps to put their track speed on there:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=336306

:roll:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Ok heres the first. Not very good quality but its a start.


----------



## Kevybtt (May 22, 2013)

Nice one, got my car on so I'm happy


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Kevybtt said:


> Nice one, got my car on so I'm happy


Which ones that then...haha, joking


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Here are a couple of mine, although everyone's photos will look quite similar


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Mines in 2 out of 4 pics so far 

John


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Heyyy I'm on a pic.. :lol:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I only took one with phone but you welcome to see it. :roll:


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Hope you all had a great time

My flight from Cyprus was 5 hour delayed so could not make it

Nice photo dave, would of like to been their to day bet I missed a great day

Phil


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

You would have enjoyed the track Phil. 
I think your PM to Nick came to me or you called me NIck  But since you was up all night Phil, anyway I passed on what you said to John/Paul, did not get to talk to Nick, he was working all day.

Week on Thursday for next meet Phil, hope you can make it and sleep well tonight. :wink:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Here's some off my phone. I took my camera along, but only took proper photos in the museum for some reason.

Planet TT


















My wife liked this sticker and wants one for her car.


















Does anyone know what this was?









Busy cleaning off bugs or something?


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi dave

Yes would of loved it and sorry about the other night I did send nick one as well but I don't know why I put nick on yours 
Sorry mate, it was a long day or I getting old lol lol

Will defo be at next meet

Phil


----------



## carpet3 (Apr 11, 2013)

I did see a rather naughty young man taking a picture during the race around the track.

Hope that gets put up soon


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

It's an Invicta S1. Built by a British company which went into liquidation last year.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Some of the pics we took...

En-route










On-site























































Wife & son relaxing and soaking up the sun










Warren.


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

brittan said:


> It's an Invicta S1. Built by a British company which went into liquidation last year.


Thank you for that. I saw this car in profile in an earlier pic, and couldn't think what it was. Phew


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Some great shots.

I really must make more effort to speak to people.. I'm bloody crap. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Templar said:


> Some great shots.
> 
> I really must make more effort to speak to people.. I'm bloody crap. [smiley=gossip.gif]


I think most men are.

My wife can talk for a hour on the phone to a mate and i ask what her friend wanted, the reply is "nothing" :roll:


----------



## carpet3 (Apr 11, 2013)

Nyxx said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Some great shots.
> ...


Truth.

I don't think I spoke to anyone except for Andrew when I wanted some raffle tickets


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

just a couple...


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

carpet3 said:


> Nyxx said:
> 
> 
> > Templar said:
> ...


Haha..

I was going to bring a couple of chairs too but..was crap at that and forgot. Remembered my detailing spray though. :roll:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Templar said:


> Some great shots.
> 
> I really must make more effort to speak to people.. I'm bloody crap. [smiley=gossip.gif]


I'm unable to remember who I spoke to. Someone asked me how spacers affected my car's handling, and someone mentioned my avatar and I realised he meant me. :?

Here's one more.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Pugwash69 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Some great shots.
> ...


I'm on that one 8) ..the black roadster front right 8) any chance of firing me a copy to my email if I pm it to you please ?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Just back home...420 mile trip back home done in just over 6 hours with a 5 minute pit stop 

Absolutely knackered after the weekend, and thoroughly sunburnt 

A few pics from today


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

phope said:


> Just back home...420 mile trip back home done in just over 6 hours with a 5 minute pit stop
> 
> Absolutely knackered after the weekend, and thoroughly sunburnt


Glad you had a good day Peter and you are safely home. Well done on attending, 420 miles is a long trip


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the pics guys


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

blackers said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > Just back home...420 mile trip back home done in just over 6 hours with a 5 minute pit stop
> ...


Certainly is a long way - I did the return leg from Gaydon without stopping until Dundee for a quick 5 minute break for fuel, then home


----------



## May-Z (Jan 19, 2013)

Does anyone know if I can post pics straight to this thread from an ipad, pics are my camera roll, *without* having to upload them first to a.n.other site?
I have a couple of good ones so would like to share  
Thanks,
MayZ


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

May-Z said:


> Does anyone know if I can post pics straight to this thread from an ipad, pics are my camera roll, *without* having to upload them first to a.n.other site?
> I have a couple of good ones so would like to share
> Thanks,
> MayZ


Photobucket is what a lot of peeps use mate. Then just copy and paste the img link into your post.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

May-Z said:


> Does anyone know if I can post pics straight to this thread from an ipad, pics are my camera roll, *without* having to upload them first to a.n.other site?
> I have a couple of good ones so would like to share
> Thanks,
> MayZ


Think you might need tapatalk to upload direct. I just use the photobucket app on the iPad, think you can take them from the camera roll on that


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi May Z

I looked out for you yesterday but didn't see you at Gaydon. Are you still interested in a run down to the Brecon Beacons next Sunday? If you are, then PM me for details of the proposed route.

I sent a text to Olivea yesterday as I couldn't see her around, and she replied that her TT is of the road for the foreseeable future!

Viv.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Just two picture's of mine took on the day.


----------



## May-Z (Jan 19, 2013)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> Hi May Z
> 
> I looked out for you yesterday but didn't see you at Gaydon. Are you still interested in a run down to the Brecon Beacons next Sunday? If you are, then PM me for details of the proposed route.
> 
> ...


PM'd


----------



## Kevybtt (May 22, 2013)




----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Cracking pics Tim, happy memories of the day 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

My E-Type, check the reg :wink:


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

Wallsendmag said:


> My E-Type, check the reg :wink:


ha ha


----------

